# Moving to MA in the vicinity of boston NEED HELP!!!



## micky (May 30, 2007)

Hello everybody I'am new to this forum and I need help. I Hope somebody can help me
In sept/ okt we will be moving to MA but before we move, in july we will be going over to find a house and a school for our daughter. 
We were thinking about the area's Lexington, Arlington and Waltham because of there location close to the highway. What we see on the map 
My husband is going to work in Leominster he does't want to drive more than 45 min 1 way. 
We want to live near Boston, I don't want to live in to of a small town. I prefer something of a city not to big either. 

I have been looking for school for my daughter, private school fee's are to much so looking to find a good public school in these area's. My daughter is dyslectic so the classes should not be to big and also no speciaal classes were she will be isolated and have a brand like she is stupid because she is not. 
My daughter atends a montessori here in the Netherlands

Please can you help me, really need all the help I can get


----------



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

I don't think your daughter will be branded because she is dyslexic. I used to know a dyslexic woman who's parents moved to the US because her school in England put her in a class for retarded students. This was a very long time ago, and they did it because dyslexia was so much better understood in the US.

Are you planning on putting your daughter in a private school? Because otherwise she will have to attend a school determined by where she lives. You will not be able to say that you don't like the school she is going to and send her somewhere else unless you put her in a private school. The school system is a primary reason for selecting one area over another. Even in towns with good school systems, some schools might be attended almost entirely by children of immigrants from all over the world, which will be an added strain on your daughter and will not help her with English. I think dyslexic children are mainstreamed (put in with all the other students) and given special help. You need to see her school, and her potential classmates, but since school is either out or will be shortly, that may be impossible. Small classes are not the norm in America.


----------



## micky (May 30, 2007)

Thanks atlast thank you for pointing out about where you live you have to go to school. I didn't know that. Going to privat school all depants on the fee. I have reading and the fee's are grazy to say the least. What you are saying putting my child in a school with alot of immigrant children wont help her english so yes I will be looking at that to. So much to consider. Especially because it's totally different in the states. Here you can go to every school you want you don't have to be living in the district to go. 
At the moment I'am leaning to the town of Lexington form everything I read. 
Thanks and if anybody has more information for me this will be great Micky


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Lexington is a beautiful town. The area around Lexington and Concord looks like the New England you see in the movies.


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

I agree, that would be a really nice area to live in. Be warned that Massachusetts drivers are really pretty bad. Weaving in and out of trafic at high speeds is one of their specialties, or it is when it is possible to reach high speeds.


----------



## micky (May 30, 2007)

thanks guys we are thinking also the area you guys mentioned. 
MA drivers are like belguim drivers bad. I will get a big car so we will be safe here in holland I have a little car can park it everywhere.


----------



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

atlast said:


> I don't think your daughter will be branded because she is dyslexic. I used to know a dyslexic woman who's parents moved to the US because her school in England put her in a class for retarded students. This was a very long time ago, and they did it because dyslexia was so much better understood in the US.
> 
> Are you planning on putting your daughter in a private school? Because otherwise she will have to attend a school determined by where she lives. You will not be able to say that you don't like the school she is going to and send her somewhere else unless you put her in a private school. The school system is a primary reason for selecting one area over another. Even in towns with good school systems, some schools might be attended almost entirely by children of immigrants from all over the world, which will be an added strain on your daughter and will not help her with English. I think dyslexic children are mainstreamed (put in with all the other students) and given special help. You need to see her school, and her potential classmates, but since school is either out or will be shortly, that may be impossible. Small classes are not the norm in America.


This is not true, you can place you child in another school not in the direct area of where you live, it is a right to choose education which is covered in the NO CHILD LEFT BEHIND legislation, you may have to pay for the move to another public school but it would still be much less than paying for private schools, however I will tell you that generally depending on the the school you may have larger classes than you wish to have. If the school is of that much importance. I would check out the schools before you decide on a place to live.


----------



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

I was following this thread and wondered how things turned out for you?


----------



## micky (May 30, 2007)

Hi everone we are just back and found a house in acton. End of september we will be moving to usa. Looking forward to it. 
Thanks for all the help 
Micky


----------



## awayinamerica (Aug 1, 2007)

You don't want to live in Boston. It's better outside of Boston. Driving in Boston is horrible.


----------

